# I feel pretty awful too..



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Since Sept 15 I have been taking 20 mg of Tapazole and 40 mg of propranolol three times a day!!

my bloodwork from last week was
TSH .05 norm .30-4.70
FT4 36.9 norm 9.1-23.8
FT3 22.4 norm 2.5-5.7

I have now been off work for almost 6 weeks and likely going back to half days next week if I can handle it.
When does it get better?
My Endo said I would likely have to have RAI at my appt.'
I currently get my blood checked weekly which is good
Next appt is in 2 weeks.
L


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I am not sure what my Free T4 or Free T5 started out as but when I first started the medication I felt aweful. I just wanted to quit taking it many times. It me about a month to feel better and now I have bronchitis so I am back to feeling horrible again. 
My PCP started me on 5mg 2 times a day of the Tapazole and then my endo bumped me up to 10mg 2 times a day. After about 4 weeks I went to 15mg a day. Then I was allergic to the Tapazole and now I am on PTU.
hugs6hugs6hugs6

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news. I remember what it was like to be getting my diagnosis and telling the doctors I needed to be better because my job needed me.
Thyroids are slow. Tapazole can take 4-6 weeks to bring your thyroid levels down. Your FT3 is really high, and I am sure that you feel pretty bad right now. Be gentle with yourself. There is no quick fix for Graves. Are you able to take FMLA?
I went for a total thyroidectomy instead of RAI, (never felt well on Tapazole) and I was not able to work at all from the time I went into thyroid storm until after my surgery. I have since started Grad school, but had to drop to part time, and I am not able to work right now. 
I hope your situation is not this severe, but please do be gentle with you. Healing takes time, and it is hard to be patient when full of anxiety from hyper T.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in Canada so we don't have FMLA at least I don't think we do. I have a pretty good bank of sick time 220 days so I am ok for a while but don't want to use it up. I am also doing some work from home.
Got letter from Endo and he doesn't want me back at work yet so will see what he say on the 13th. Thanks.
Am feeling a tad better today so maybe it is just taking time.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

FMLA is a US thing. I have a good friend in Canada, and had to explain it to her. I do not know if there is an equivalent in Canada, but basically it protects a sick employee from being fired for 4 months (although my job fired me the day my leave expired!). Glad you have some sick time. 
Be patient with yourself. Your body is under the influence of some pretty potent hormones, and this is not the time to push yourself. You will heal in time.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It took me 90 days on Methazimole before I actually started feeling anything like myself again. Thyroid disease and the meds that help control symptoms take forever to work. One of the things I had to learn through all this was patience. I'm a fixer and a get it done type person and very results oriented. Thyroid disease has forced me to take things slower and allow things to take their natural course. Hang in there because it will get better. *Hug*

Patti


----------

